# thanx Wizard Dude



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

talk ta Jones at the Marina he gon get me the  hooh up . Gonna take it to him tomarow at noon time , talikng bout a wire harness or sumptn , sound,s gud ta me . IM READY TA TAKE IT OUT n DO some Damage , you going ta be able ta make a trip or 2 out with me this year or what ?


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Glad I could help...*

He's a little off the wall, and his old place looked like a shambles, but he knows his $hit  

As far as making a trip or two, really hope so, would certianly be a pleasure


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

took it round 11 tis morn he wont in so i left it with the other guy the whole boat n motor


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Oh no......*

You didn't leave it with "the other guy" :jawdrop: 


Just bustn chops  

Let me know how it turns out, so I can call and thank him for doing a bud right, or have to ream him out a bit


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yaeh I think he,s gon do it right , I like his signs min charge 75 hr u help 85 hr u laugh will u help 100 hr u know he,s from the ole school


----------

